# Uferangeln Kalabrien, Ionisches Meer



## Flifi97 (9. September 2012)

Hi,

bald werde ich mal wieder in Kalabrien sein und natürlich möchte ich dort dann auch angeln 
Es sieht so aus, dass ich direkt vom Strand aus angeln werde. Der Meeresboden dort ist in Ufernähe erst kurz steinig, dann kommt lange  Sand und in etwa 50-100m Entfernung zum Ufer kommen nochmal Steine und dann direkt Algen. Ungefähr 30m vom Ufer entfernt befindet sich ein künstlich aufgeschütteter Wall aus größeren Gesteinsbrocken, der als Wellenbrecher dient. An zwei Stellen berührt dieser das Ufer, von oben ist es also ein Halbkreis - nur mit noch zwei Öffnungen in Richtung offenes Meer für die Boote. Innerhalb des Walls ist das Meer also relativ ruhig.
Nun meine Frage, wo würdet ihr mit welcher Montage und welchem Köder angeln? Letztes Jahr haben wir es schonmal mit einer einfachen Grundmontage geangelt, wir haben allerdings nur kleinere Barschähnliche Fische gefangen.

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch schon in ähnlichen Gebieten geangelt und kann mir helfen.


----------



## namycasch (10. September 2012)

*AW: Uferangeln Kalabrien, Ionisches Meer*

Petri.

Ich kenne die Gegebenheiten und kann nur sagen, dass du da wenig Erfolg haben wirst etwas größeres zu fangen.

Versuche dir ein kleines Boot zu mieten und versuche es, bei ruhigem Wetter, mal etwas weiter draußen.

Kleine Muschel- oder Fischfetzen könnten erfolgreich sein.

auch gibt es die Möglichkeit es mal mit Blinker auf Hornhecht.

Petri und einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Tinca52 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Uferangeln Kalabrien, Ionisches Meer*

Hallo,
mit Boot aber nur bei ruhigem Wetter etwas weiter drausen. Sonneschirm mitnehmen. Köder, Garnele ( aus Deutschland mitnehmen), Tintenfischfetzen,
Schnecken. Nicht vergessen  die Schwimmwesten,!!! Ionisches Meer ist kein Ententeich.
                            Petri und viel Spaß
                               Tinca 52#6


----------



## überläufer87 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Uferangeln Kalabrien, Ionisches Meer*

wo genau bist du denn? rüber richtung puglien ist es sau flach... ansosten boot , und fahren bis es tief ist. wenn du dich auskennst spar dir das fischfinderlein , wenn nicht --> kaufen . Willste jiggen oder schleppen , oder nur vom ufer ein paar cefalos stippen?


----------



## Flifi97 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Uferangeln Kalabrien, Ionisches Meer*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten 

Also mit dem Boot war ich schonmal draußen. Wir haben mit einem Paternoster geangelt, ich weiß aber nicht mehr, wie die Fische genau hießen, die wir gefangen haben (so rote  ) Leider wird es dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht die Möglichkeit geben, nochmal rauszufahren.
Mir geht es ja eigentlich nicht mal um die Größe der Fische. Kleinere (vielleicht dafür zahlreichere) Fische, die man gut braten/... kann, wären perfekt. 

@überläufer: ich bin bei Cariati, 40 km westlich von Crotone, wenn dir das was sagt 
also wiue gesagt, wird dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nur vom Ufer aus geangelt werden. Cefalos,, (deutsch: Meeräschen, oder??) hört sich doch gut an. Gibt es die in beschriebener Gegend überhaupt? Und wie angelt man auf die? Ganz normales Stippen??

Ps: Die vom Boot gefangenen Fische ware -wie schon erwähnt- rot, etwa handgroß und sie haben "gespuckt" sobald sie aus dem Wasser geholt wurden.


----------

